# My golf cart project



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

Just recently completed, 84 yamaha g1 2 stroke with lift kit, atv tires and diamond plate. The pics are in my photo gallery.


----------



## Deershutzen (Jul 20, 2003)

Sweet looking pics! Fore!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

nice ,very nice,,,I love the color contrast between the red,black,and aluminum,,, it reminds me of a old VW Thing,,,
if you don't mind me asking how much are you paying for the aluminum diomond plate?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow, I could see me in that puppy. Sure it's got to improve your game.


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONGA _
> *nice ,very nice,,,I love the color contrast between the red,black,and aluminum,,, it reminds me of a old VW Thing,,,
> if you don't mind me asking how much are you paying for the aluminum diomond plate? *


I paid $135.00 for a 4x8 sheet, my father works for a steel/aluminum warehouse supplier.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Alot of old men at trailer parks would be jealous


----------

